# Video Game Music.



## Murkrow (Aug 24, 2008)

I have nothing against ordinary pop music, it's just that I like video game music more. In fact, I like quite lot of pop groups etc. The only thing is, I always find myself listening to music from games instead (Koji Kondo has got to be my favourite Musician). I rarely listen to normal music, not counting to the car radio.

I'm guessing it's just because these musics just make me happy because they remind me of the happy times I've had playing the games I like.

I mean in my music folder my VGM file has to be as least 20 times bigger than the rest.

So...
Anyone is else like me?

Please nobody call me a weirdo.



SEE VOICES IN MY HEAD? I DIDN'T MENTION ZELDA AT ALL ARE YOU HAPPY NOW?


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

You're not a werido! I like the game music too, don't feel alone......;3


----------



## Flora (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

Game music is >>>>>>> over regular music.

Midna's Lament is made of win :D.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

I love video game music, and it's one of my favorite types of music, but I don't prefer it to performed music. There are catchy tunes, but few pieces have the emotion that songs actually performed by people contain.

Keep in mind, I count video game music as NES-style music or at least up to the N64, when it was mostly a MIDI-like thing. Mario's theme is fun and catchy, but it's not made to express any emotion. I shouldn't be talking, since I listen to ABBA, but whatever. :P


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

I generally like non-video game music more, but the like-to-dislike ratio is higher for video game music, I guess; that's really just because it's narrower, though.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

I agree with you... I like video game music better than real music. Animal Crossing has a lot of the good music. :)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

Ooh, I thought I was the only one!

Yes, my video game music folder is about 5 times bigger than my normal music one. I especially like Final Fantasy music. Nobuo Uematsu is brilliant. <3

Of course, I still do like several tradional songs. It's just that I find myself listening almost exclusively to FF music now.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

The only video game music I really like is Command & Conquer, and Blizzard Entertainment games. I don't really like video game music besides those.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

What?

Video game music isn't traditional music now?


----------



## Altmer (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

Video game music is just music????? I don't understand the concept of this thread tbqh


----------



## Jolty (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

Video game music IS real music fools :[

I do like the music from certain games, but I do strongly prefer non video game music :B


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

I'm not the only one!

Brawl music >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Real Music.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

yes

i do too!

especially over newer music.  there are a few classic rock songs i like, but for the most part, video game music all the way :3


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

Brawl, Zelda and FF music > all regular music. My brother always tells me I'm weird when he walks into the room and hears The Brawl theme playing from my sound system. It's even worse when I play Song of Storms, because then he gives me this _look_. XD It's nearly as fun as playing Japanese rap, just to watch his reactions. :P


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

It depends on the game music. I'm the one you'd find listening to my CD player while playing my DS, so I have to say that I prefer regular music.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

er guys

traditional music isn't pop music

traditional music is FOLK music, perhaps even classical music, but not pop music

considering video game music (for example the soundtrack to Brawl) is based off of classical music, which is traditional music, the thread title is totally misleading


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

Game music rules, end of story.

I've been listening to too many remixes....

Although the Brawl-Zelda music rules. Beyond reason.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

Perhaps it should be renamed 'Video Game Music' to 'Other Music'. I consider video game music a genre, not just stuff in videogames. I wouldn't consider the Brawl theme video game music, though it is in a video game. I define VG music, as I previously said, as NES to early N64 music with lots of beepy sounds, three 'instruments', and the ability to be listened to for hours on end.

...


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*



Altmer said:


> Video game music is just music????? I don't understand the concept of this thread tbqh


Yeah, it's not like all video game music falls under one genre. Saying you like video game music is about as vague as saying you like movie soundtracks or music from Europe.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

machinae supremacy make video game music but none of you like machinae supremacy


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

"video game music"? "real music"? where are these lines you are drawing? what does orchestrated video game music count as?


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

I totally prefer Video Game music, because popular songs are not known by me. I'm just a tiny Alxprit who gets all the music he needs from Video Games.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

I'll change the thread title since so many people are complaining. I just don't know what to change it _to_. I fail at knowing stuff about music so I wasn't really sure whether 'traditional'  was the right word.
So.. what should I change it to?

Errr by video game music i mean the soundtrack, the background music. The music that plays when you're actually playing it. I wasn't really referring to certain styles of music or anything, just music that plays as you're playing.

By the other kind of music I wasn't really referring to a certain kind, just pop music, bands, singers etc. Just the kind of music that lots of people like. rock, rap etc.

I fail at explaining things. >_< I doubt anyone understands any better.

Anyway, I'm glad other people are like me.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

just make this a thread for people that like video game music


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*

After playing Golden Sun, I have always had a preferance of teh virtual music over teh real stuff.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else Prefer Video Game Music over Traditional Music?*



Daigonite said:


> After playing Golden Sun, I have always had a preferance of teh virtual music over teh real stuff.


*WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT

<Furret> Saying you like video game music is like saying you like music from Europe or music from people who are attention defecit
<Furret> the only thing all video game music has is that is indeed from a video game
<Furret> there is no stylistic consistency
<Furret> so to talk about it all at once like it's all the same damn thing is ridculous
<Furret> video game music pretty much covers every major genre ever
*


----------



## PK (Aug 27, 2008)

I can play quite a few zelda songs on piano. xD


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 27, 2008)

There really needs to be a genre made for old-style game music, made with three 'instruments' (really just synths and a drum thing) and complicated bass and catchy melodies that one could repeat for hours. I adore that kind of music. Ecruteak City and the Super Mario bros theme are really catchy and have nice melodies. There is something called Nintendocore but that sounds really lame.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/tag/synthpop


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 29, 2008)

Baten Kaitos Origins Battle music
Guitar Variation of the above
Baten Kaitos EWatLO Battle music
Guitar Variation of the above


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 29, 2008)

I recently discover the most awesome video game music ever:

The Masked Man Battle from Mother 3. Listen to it now. It sounds dark and depressing, but awesome, and it gives you that feeling in your stomach you don't know if you like or not.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 30, 2008)

Digimon World games have epic music. Especially  Data Squad, Dawn/Dusk, and Championship.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Digimon World games have epic music. Especially  Data Squad, Dawn/Dusk, and Championship.


I have Digimon World Dawn, and you can hardly say it has epic music.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the Starcraft background music. Haha.

And AK, I think talking about music in video games qualifies as 'video game music'. I wasn't aware we were inventing a genre.


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 31, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> I think talking about music in video games qualifies as 'video game music'.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_in_Rock_Band
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_downloadable_songs_for_the_Rock_Band_series


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 31, 2008)

The _best_ title for this thread would probably be "Is video game music your favorite genre of music?" or something to that degree. iTunes classifies most of my VG music as either "Soundtrack" or "Game".


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

But _video game music isn't a goddamned genre. _iTunes also classifies all metal music as "Rock"; it is _not_ a good place to be getting your audio metadata.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 31, 2008)

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_in_Rock_Band
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_downloadable_songs_for_the_Rock_Band_series


Ok, exception to every rule. I think that's clearly not what I'm talking about, so no.




Leviathan said:


> The _best_ title for this thread would probably be "Is video game music your favorite genre of music?" or something to that degree. iTunes classifies most of my VG music as either "Soundtrack" or "Game".


Idiot. What did furret and I just say.


----------

